# Picking up my 9mm Shield on Saturday!



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I have read a ton about the M&P Shield and Im looking for a more concealable pistol. I am really looking forward to getting to know this gun.
Anyone out there that already has one.. any advice or suggestions?

What is your fav holster for it? Fav way to carry?

Bites


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You will not be disappointed with your purchase........ It is very concealable...... I use an Ace tuckable inside the waistband holster in the appendix position...... They are inexpensive but I find they do the job and wear well..........
Mix & Match HOLSTERS - ANY 2 for $25 - FREE SHIPPING- Ace Case Manufacturing, LLC


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Remora for the shield. Simple cheap and the WORK.


----------



## Ric (Feb 6, 2011)

subscribed.... Bigbites, please post pix when ya get it, and your review, Im looking at this also


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Shield 9mm

It is everything they say it is...... and more........

Shield Weight Loaded
8 round magazine
1lb -- 8.4oz -- 8 rounds
1lb -- 8.9oz -- 9 rounds

7 round magazine
1lb -- 7.5oz -- 7 rounds
1lb -- 8oz -- 8 rounds

Gun Review: Smith & Wesson M&P9 Shield | The Truth About GunsThe Truth About Guns

Palm-Size Power: Smith & Wesson M&P Shield Review - Guns & Ammo


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I just brought it home..will take a pic later.. 
I didn't fire it yet..but I did strip it and wipe it down.. Lots of gun oil on it.. (compared to my Walther PPQ which was perfect out of the box).

Field stripping was a little more difficult than my PPQ. you have to pull the slide WAY back to engaged the slide stop.. Its likely that I am just not used to a compact yet.

Outside of that (so far) I have zero complaints.. it feels good and is very easy to carry.. Im hopefully gonna get to the range tomorrow and put a box of rounds through it.
Im also going to look into an IWB holster and get one ordered up.

~bites


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see your pics! Please include pics of your target too.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is a pic with some edits  (little hobby of mine)
Hoping to hit the range tomorrow


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is the Shield n my PPQ side by side


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is my first range trip with the Shield.. I put a few mags into this one target..but the first mag was the solid center grouping.
I am by no means a sharp shooter.. I am a newbie for sure..but this felt really good.

As a compact carry gun.. I really feel in control of it and it shoots like a full size to me. It does have a compact type recoil but very managable.

I can't wait to get a decent holster and have it on me at all times.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]

My first trip to the range with my Shield too. Feels good but maybe a little gritty on the trigger. Not sure if that's right, will smooth out, if I'm holding it wrong, if I am imagining a problem that's not there or just what. Had some stove pipes and FTE's in the first couple mags but none after that. It hit's what I point it at.

I Like it a lot. This will be my carry gun once I get a little more comfortable with it. My question is also which holster for IWB right hand and

*Where can I find a Speed Loader? *

The HKS 943 doesn't fit it at all.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can use the same holster that fits the Glock 26...... I use Ace holsters which are inexpensive but work great for me...
Mix & Match HOLSTERS - ANY 2 for $25 - FREE SHIPPING- Ace Case Manufacturing, LLC

Lula is about the best speed loader around.
Amazon.com: Butler Creek 9mm-.45 Caliber LULA Universal Pistol Loader and Unloader: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Bigbites said:


> I have read a ton about the M&P Shield and Im looking for a more concealable pistol. I am really looking forward to getting to know this gun.
> Anyone out there that already has one.. any advice or suggestions?
> 
> What is your fav holster for it? Fav way to carry?
> ...


I pocket conceal my Shield in a Desanti Nemesis fit for the Glock 26. Perfect fit and with XS Big Dot I have the perfect 7 yard weapon.

Luv my flawless 1, 200 round Shield.

Russ

P.s. XS is great for picket conceal. Rear sight will not snag when I draw from pocket


----------

